# Black, bright, and batik swap quilt finished



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, not quite finished as this is just at the flimsy stage. I hope to get it quilted by the end of the week. This was a swap on this board in 2013!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Love it. I think I see my block in it.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

LOVE it!!!! Nice job


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Lovely! This must-have been the second one that I didn't do. I don't see any familiar blocks lol


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Belfrybat said:


> Well, not quite finished as this is just at the flimsy stage. I hope to get it quilted by the end of the week. This was a swap on this board in 2013!
> 
> View attachment 60989


When I see gorgeous quilts like this one I wish that I had ANY aptitude for quilting! My mother did quilt and even she admitted that it was not a talent of mine. 

It amazes me that you are all able to do these exchanges and have them all work together so well. I watch the pictures you quilters post here and admire them them very much.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I remember those and my block is the bottom right.. the pink and black.. this quilt turned out so beautiful!! You are making me want to get all my swap blocks put together too!!


----------

